# Performance perfect -- 10 best driver's cars



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

http://www.latimes.com/classified/a...y-best-drivers-cars-pg,0,3794576.photogallery

Motor Trend 10 best drivers' cars. I thought I posted it here before?


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting Dave.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm a big fan of the MX-5. Owned one. Very surprised to see it make the list at all. But 3rd place?? Do the other faster cars handle that badly?


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

This review was on here about a month ago.

Any review that starts out saying a Camero is on the top 10 list is suspect at best.


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

energetik9 said:


> This review was on here about a month ago.
> 
> Any review that starts out saying a Camero is on the top 10 list is suspect at best.


And when "the best driver's car" comes with a flappy paddle gearbox :rofl:


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

energetik9 said:


> Any review that starts out saying a Camero is on the top 10 list is suspect at best.


It's Motor Trend :dunno:


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, considering it is Motor Trend, I think this comparo was a lot more "fair & balanced" than your average magazine comparo. I think it's a pretty good list. The "fastest" didn't win, this was about the best "overall" drive. Which of course in-itself is completely subjective. But the MX-5 being up there shows the bias was kept at a minumum.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey Dave, look at #1!


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

MikeCoupe said:


> Well, considering it is Motor Trend, I think this comparo was a lot more "fair & balanced" than your average magazine comparo. I think it's a pretty good list. The "fastest" didn't win, this was about the best "overall" drive. Which of course in-itself is completely subjective. But the MX-5 being up there shows the bias was kept at a minumum.


I'd agree if the Jaguar and Camaro weren't on the list. There are many cars more fun to drive than these two. The Jag is a terrific car but ultra sharp handling is not its forte and the Camaro is not known for its handling.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

MikeCoupe said:


> Well, considering it is Motor Trend, I think this comparo was a lot more "fair & balanced" than your average magazine comparo. I think it's a pretty good list. The "fastest" didn't win, this was about the best "overall" drive. Which of course in-itself is completely subjective. But the MX-5 being up there shows the bias was kept at a minumum.


You're kidding right? One of the top 3 car magazines and no bias? Just think for a moment at that true drivers cars that are absent from this list. Saying this comparo is "fair and balanced" is like saying Fox news is actually fair and balanced. :rofl:


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, in the end, I thought it was a good mix of "high-end" cars and more "accessible" cars (i.e. MX-5). So in that aspect I thought it was a "balanced" comparo. But geez, there are thousands of incredible cars out there that could have been brought into this. How do you conceivably determine "the best" when it's completely subjective?


----------

